# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  izgubljeni postovi

## iva_luca

Rijetko postam. Ali kad postam, htjela bih da se post održi u životu. Međutim,  postovi mi se gube u bespuću virtualnog svijeta..... 
Pomišljala sam da sam (nekim od tih izgubljenih postova) prekršila meni dotad nepoznato, misteriozno pravilo i zaradila adminovom gumicom po postu. Ali, sad više ne nalazim izgovora  :Mad: 
Danas sam Upornoj (rodila curicu) čestitala. Kad sam se ponovo  ulogirala na forum, posta više nema.... Ajd nek mi netko, pls, pomogne objašnjenjem barem, jer, ne volim nepoznanice.

----------


## Forka

iva_luca, don't panic, je li ovo tvoj post: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/81037-u...=1#post2446693 ?

ja ga najnormalnije vidim  :Grin: 

btw. tvoj avatar  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## iva_luca

Repetitio est mater studiorum... to je ponovljeni. 

A za avatar, hvala najljepše. Malo se hvalim  :Embarassed:

----------


## daddycool

znači ti si post vidjela nakon što si postala i onda ga kasnije nisi vidjela?

----------


## iva_luca

Da, tako je. To mi se dogodilo par puta. Neke sam postove napisala ponovo a neke mi se i nije dalo (toliko o bitnim stvarima koje sam njima htjela   :Razz:  ) ali eto.... 

Naravno, uvijek postoji mogućnost da ja radim nešto krivo, odnosno da postupak ne provedem do kraja.... ili da vidim i ono čega nema (hehehehe, fatamorgana je fenomen povezan sa vrućinom u određenim uvjetima).

----------


## admin

Koristiš li "Brzi odgovor" ili "Idi na Napredno"?

Pregledao sam logove za greške i ništa neobično nije iskočilo. Kad se idući put to dogodi, pošalji mi privatnu poruku zajedno sa temom u kojoj se to dogodilo pa ću pogledati logove da vidimo u čemu je problem.


Pozz

----------

